# kernel panic nach SCSI Emu Installation

## Pedde

Hi,

ich habe für cdrecord die SCSI-Emulation eingeschaltet, wie es im Installationshanduch steht (alle nötigen Pakete als Module installiert)

Nachdem ich den Kernel kompiliert hatte und rebootete, kam folgende Meldung:

```
VFS cannot open root device "hda3" or 03:03

append a correct "root" boot option

VFS: unable to mount root fs on 03:03
```

Meine /etc/fstab sieht so aus:

```
# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/fstab,v 1.13 2003/07/17 19:55:18 azarah Exp $

#

# noatime turns off atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't

# needed; notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage

# efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to 

# switch between notail and tail freely.

# <fs>             <mountpoint>    <type>     <opts>            <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/hda1      /boot      ext2      noauto,noatime      1 2

/dev/hda3      /      reiserfs   noatime         0 1

/dev/hda2      none      swap      sw         0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0   /mnt/cdrom   iso9660      noauto,ro,user      0 0

# NOTE: The next line is critical for boot!

none         /proc      proc      defaults      0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink). 

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

# Adding the following line to /etc/fstab should take care of this:

none         /dev/shm   tmpfs      defaults      0 0 
```

Meine grub.conf:

```
default 0

timeout 3

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Peddes Gentoo Linux (gernkernel)

root (hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/boot/kernel-2.4.20-gentoo-r9 root=/dev/hda3 video=vesa:ywrap,mtrr vga=0x317

initrd (hd0,0)/boot/initrd-1024x768 
```

und meine Partitionierung ist so:

```
Command (m for help): 

Disk /dev/hda: 40.9 GB, 40992473088 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 4983 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

   Device Boot    Start       End    Blocks   Id  System

/dev/hda1             1         5     40131   83  Linux

/dev/hda2             6        68    506047+  82  Linux swap

/dev/hda3            69      4983  39479737+  83  Linux

Command (m for help):
```

Bitte helft mir!

Die Dateisysteme (ext3, reiserfs) sind fest in den Kernel einkompiliert!

Ging auch vorher alles!

Nur jetzt nachdem ich die SCSI-Emu installiert hab nicht mehr (die brauche ich aber, weil cdrecord -scanbus sonst nicht läuft.

--

Greetz Pedde

----------

## Pedde

Das bootable Flag für hda1 ist auch gesetzt!

----------

## ralph

Hi, ich weiß leider auch nicht wirklich, was da nicht klappt, wollte dir aber sagen, dass du scsiemu für cdrecord eigentlich nicht mehr brauchst. Zumindest die neueste Version kann direkt atapi-brennen. Such mal ein bischen im Forum, da gibt es bestimmt einiges zu dem Thema.

Was dein Problem angeht, so könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass du irgendwas vergessen hast, so dass er nicht mehr richtig mit ide-devices umgehen kann. Auch hier würde ich empfehlen nochmal genau im Forum zu suchen, wie das mit ide-scsi denn geht. Da gibt es unter Tips and Tricks gute Anleitungen.

Ich bin mir jetzt nicht ganz sicher, aber ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass man eine Zeile in grub einfügen mußte, damit das mit ide-scsi klappt. Hast du die vielleicht vergessen?

Viel Glück!

----------

## Pedde

In grub hab ich nichts eingetragen, da guck ich nochmal.

Zu cdrecord ich habe die Version 2.0.x da sollte das eigentlich schon ohne SCSI-Emu gehen, aber ich verwende webCDwriter und der bringt mir da einen Fehler mit cdrecord -scanbus mehr schreibt der nicht!

Thx 4 posting

--

Pedde

----------

## ralph

So, die beiden threads habe ich auf die schnelle gefunden:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=71952&highlight=cdrecord+atapi

Hier sollte eigentlich zu finden sein, wie das mit atapi geht. Vielleicht brauchst du aber auch ein anderes Frontend für cdrecord, das damit klarkommt, da mußt du mal schauen.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=20175&highlight=cdrecord+atapi

Und hier gehts um ide-scsi. Da findet sich folgendes zu grub:

You'll need to add append="hdc=ide-scsi" to your kernel boot options. You can do that in /boot/grub/menu.lst. Change hdc according to the device that your IDE CD-R would normally have been assigned.

----------

## Pedde

sehr fein, danke ralph.

Jetzt habe ich das ganze SCSI-Emu Zeug wieder aus dem Kernel raus genommen und den Kernel neu kompiliert und es geht immer noch nicht.

-> Kommt immer noch Kernel Panic   :Crying or Very sad: 

Was kann ich dagegen tun *heul*

----------

## ralph

Hast du ide support auch fest im kernel drin?

Oder fragen wir mal so, was hast du denn alles verändert, als du ide-scsi eingebaut hast? Hast du vielleicht irgendwas als modul eingebaut, was vorher fest drin war?

----------

## Pedde

nee hab ich nicht.

Ich bin nur genau den Schritten im Installationshandbuch (Kapitel 16.3) gefolgt.

Und habe nur die Dinge einkompiliert und den Text in die Datei geschrieben.

Das habe ich alles wieder rausgenommen und es funktioniert immer noch nicht.

Sagt mir die Fehlermeldung eigentlich irgend etwas, ausser daß er von dort nicht booten kann.

So, daß ich auch mal nach einem Fehler suchen kann?

----------

## Pedde

also wenn ich mir meinen Post durchlese klingt das ganz schön böse, aber das ist NICHT so gemeint!!!!!

Sorry

----------

## essigbakterie

Das gleiche Problem habe ich auch schon gehabt. Ich wieß nur nicht mehr, was ich alles geändert habe ( zu viel geändert und zu lange her   :Very Happy:  ). Ich habe zwar keine seperate boot partition, aber müsste in deiner grub.conf nicht root (hd0,2) für hda3 stehen ?

----------

## Pedde

Hatte ich mir auch erst gedacht, aber laut Installationshandbuch gibt der Befehl root (hd0,0) an, welche die Bootpartition ist.

----------

## jay

Also ich empfehle weiterhin die Nutzung der IDE-SCSI Emulation, da damit höhere Geschwindigkeiten beim Brennen möglich ist.  Erst ab Kernel 2.6 ist echte ATAPI-Unterstützung drin.

Probier doch mal meine Anleitung aus, damit sollte es eigentlich klappen:

http://www.gentoo.de/inhalte/doku/burn-guide/

----------

## Pedde

Naja,

das Problem ist ja mittlerweile weniger die SCSI-Emu, als die Kernel Panic.

Die SCSI-Emu habe ich ja nun komplett rückgängig gemacht (Kernel Module wieder deinstalliert und conf-Datei-einträge wieder gelöscht),

aber die Kernel Panic ist immer noch.

Ich habe vorher noch cdrtools, mkisofs, cdrdao, ogg-vorbis, mpg123 und sox installiert, aber da kam keine Fehlermeldung bei der Installation und webCDwriter hat die Tools auch erkannt.

Dann hab ich die SCSI-Emu installiert, neu gebootet und dann kam die Kernel Panic.

Können denn solche Pakete auch eine SOLCHE Kernel Panic auslösen?

--

Pedde

P.S.: Gibt es bei emerge einen Befehl der mir die installierten Pakete anzeigt?

----------

## Pedde

Kann man irgendwo das Debug Level für den Kernel höher stellen, so daß ich mehr Debug Output am Bildschirm über den Fehler bekomme?

Vielleicht hilft das ja weiter?

--

Pedde

----------

## ralph

 *Quote:*   

> Gibt es bei emerge einen Befehl der mir die installierten Pakete anzeigt?

 

Da sollte dir qpkg weiterhelfen. Das ist im gentoolkit drin.

Hast du eigentlich schonmal probiert grub nochmal neu draufzuziehen? Vielleicht hilft es ja.

Sonst könntest du auch mal versuchen den kernel mit genkernel neu zu bauen. Vielleicht hast du ja doch etwas vergessen.

Du solltest auch mal das filesystem auf deiner root Partition checken, nicht das da was kaputt ist.

Ansonsten bin ich leider auch ziemlich ratlos.

P.S.: Ich weiß es klingt doof, aber du hast /boot schon gemountet bevor du den neuen kernel rüberkopiert hast. Ich dachte ich frag mal so, nicht das ich sowas schonmal vergessen hätte...  :Wink: 

----------

## Pedde

Also,

- /boot hat keine Fehler, hab ich schon gecheckt

- den Kernel hab ich schonmal neu gebaut, wo ich die SCSI-Emu deinstalliert hab, allerdings ohne genkernel nur mit make menuconfig und make dep && ...

Ist das egal?

- mounten kann ich auch alle Partitionen

-> mach ich immer wie im Installationshandbuch  :Smile: 

mit grub muss ich mal machen...

--

Pedde

----------

## ralph

Wie gesagt, wenn es mit dem von Hand gebauten Kernel nicht geht, dann würde ich es wirklich mal mit genkernel versuchen. Mehr als auch nicht funktioniern kann es ja nicht.

----------

## Pedde

naja,

jetzt hab ich genkernel verwendet und das geht immer noch nicht.

Aber IDE... support ist bei mir als Modul eingebaut, da kann ich das nicht anders einstellen nur als Modul oder gar nicht.

--

Pedde

----------

## ralph

 *Pedde wrote:*   

> naja,
> 
> jetzt hab ich genkernel verwendet und das geht immer noch nicht.
> 
> Aber IDE... support ist bei mir als Modul eingebaut, da kann ich das nicht anders einstellen nur als Modul oder gar nicht.
> ...

 

Hä? Wieso kannst du dass denn bitte nicht fest einkompilieren?

Also bei mir geht das und ist das auch so.   :Shocked: 

Einfach unter ATA/IDE...Support den Support fest einkompilieren.

Ich bin mir zwar nicht sicher, aber ich denke der kernel braucht das schon fest, weil er doch sonst auf die Platte gar nicht zugreifen kann.

----------

## Pedde

Also,

IDE support ist fest einkompiliert, aber ENAHNCED IDE Support nicht, sorry war mein Fehler!

Hab das jetzt aber auch hin bekommen fest einzukompilieren.

Sorry.

Geht das mit dem Debug Level des Kernels irgendwie?

--

Pedde

----------

## Pedde

So mittlerweile bin ich komplett ratlos, bei Google und so findet man auch wenig dazu, was ich noch nicht ausprobiert habe...

Hat denn niemand weiter eine Idee???

--

Pedde

----------

